# Alguien que programe visualmente en monodevelop??

## Cyberstudio

Estoy jugando un poco con monodevelop y tambien soy usuario diario de visual studio 2005, y la verdad que aunque monodevelop esta muy muy muy bien, me cuesta un poco acostumbrarme. No directamente por el IDE, sino por algo que (Creo) es una limitacion de GTK+ y GTK#: Alguien me explica PORQUE RAYOS hay que usar los molestos contenedores???   :Evil or Very Mad:   Osea, porque no puedo simplemente tirar un boton donde me de la gana y ya? o que quizas exista algun contenedor que me permita ordenar los controles como yo quiera y controlar el "Resize" del formulario y la apariencia de los controles por codigo?? 

Quizas es que hay algo que no conozco sobre esto de GTK (Cosa que no dudo). Si alguien puede quitarme la niebla, me gustaria.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Venga muchachos, nadie tiene una idea??   :Shocked: 

----------

## juanfra684

Para lo que quieres hacer se utiliza GtkFixed que es un contenedor al estilo de las aplicaciones de VS. En MonoDevelop seguramente tambien este incluido, aunque no se si con ese nombre.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No directamente por el IDE, sino por algo que (Creo) es una limitacion de GTK+ y GTK#: Alguien me explica PORQUE RAYOS hay que usar los molestos contenedores???  Osea, porque no puedo simplemente tirar un boton donde me de la gana y ya? o que quizas exista algun contenedor que me permita ordenar los controles como yo quiera y controlar el "Resize" del formulario y la apariencia de los controles por codigo??
> 
> 

 

Pues crees mal, el uso de los contenedores en Gtk tiene su motivo y cuando te acostumbres veras como no echas de menos las tonterias de VS  :Cool: . Te recomiendo que busques presentaciones de las charlas que da de vez en cuando Federico Mena, explica bastante bien los "por ques" de la forma de hacer las cosas de Gtk.

Mas recomendaciones:

- Web de Mono-Hispano y su lista de correos

- Web de Mono

- El Monologue (los blogs de los desarrolladores de Mono)

- Si no te gusta el designer que trae MonoDevelop, usa Glade.

- Si tampoco te gusta, haz la gui directamente desde el codigo (yo lo hacia asi), no es tan dificil.

- MonoDoc es tu amigo, no te olvides de tenerlo actualizado y consultarlo para las dudas que tengas sobre Gtk.

- Prueba la version MonoDevelop 0.12 que es mejor que las anteriores, incluso te genera las autotools automaticamente.

Perdon por no poner acentos pero tengo mal la conf del navegador   :Confused: 

----------

## Cyberstudio

Gracias por tu ayuda!   :Very Happy: 

Viendo el monodevelop... Veo que no tiene el contenedor gtkfixed. La lista de los contenedores que trae monodevelop 0.12:

*Alignment

*Expander

*Frame

*Hbox

*HButtonBox

*HPaned

*Notebook

*Scrolled Window

*Table

*Vbox

*VbuttonBox

*Vpaned

Ninguno hace la funcion que me interesa   :Confused: 

Alguien tiene experiencia con glade que quiera comentar algo? (De preferencia con glade-sharp)

----------

## pacho2

Quizás es http://gnomesupport.org/ puedas encontrar algo :-/

Saludos y suerte

----------

## Overpeer

QT# es lo que me tengo que mirar yo, como buen fan de KDE que soy  :Razz: 

Un saludo.

----------

## Cyberstudio

QT#? Mmmm.. Segun tengo entendido programar para QT es mas comodo/intuitivo/completo que programar para GTK, Lo unico que tengo contra QT es ese mal sabor de boca que me deja por ser tal "Fisher Price", las cosas me resultan como de plastico :S

Aparte de que cuando mi mama y mi papa me compilaron, el proceso fue USE="-kde -qt gnome gtk" emerge juan   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> QT#? Mmmm.. Segun tengo entendido programar para QT es mas comodo/intuitivo/completo que programar para GTK, Lo unico que tengo contra QT es ese mal sabor de boca que me deja por ser tal "Fisher Price", las cosas me resultan como de plastico :S
> 
> Aparte de que cuando mi mama y mi papa me compilaron, el proceso fue USE="-kde -qt gnome gtk" emerge juan  

 

Yo estoy compilado así:

```
echo "gentoo-user/pacho -kde -qt gnome gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use ; emerge pacho
```

xDDDDDDDDD

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Saliendo un poco de la productiva discusión sobre Gtk+ vs Qt, te informo que es cierto que en monodevelop parece que todavía no se puede usar el contenedor Fixed. En glade si que se puede usar.

Si quieres un consejo es mejor que te acostumbres a usar las cajas horizontales y verticales, no hay cosa más fea que redimensionar una ventana hecha con VS, con las cajas controlas como se comportará la ventana cuando se redimensiona, sobre todo si manejas bien las propiedades fill y expand.

Por cierto, para crear interfaces desde un lenguaje de programación es mucho más intuitivo usar cajas que poner cada control en un sitio a pelo.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Mmmm... Ya veo. Yo estoy acostumbrado a manejar la localizacion de los controles a puro codigo. 

Lo que todabia no logro hacer es que un .exe creado con monodevelop en linux que solo tiene una ventana y un boton (Sin nada de codigo) me funcione en windows. En windows tengo instalado el ultimo mono, la version que tambien trae GTK#. Pero aun asi no corre. Es un poco complejo el tema de la multiplataforma en .net (Si es que acaso se puede catalogar asi).

A lo sumo, consigo hacer programas multiplataforma de consola. Pero cuando es de interfaces... Ya es muuuuuy diferente.

----------

## kalcetoh

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Mmmm... Ya veo. Yo estoy acostumbrado a manejar la localizacion de los controles a puro codigo. 
> 
> Lo que todabia no logro hacer es que un .exe creado con monodevelop en linux que solo tiene una ventana y un boton (Sin nada de codigo) me funcione en windows. En windows tengo instalado el ultimo mono, la version que tambien trae GTK#. Pero aun asi no corre. Es un poco complejo el tema de la multiplataforma en .net (Si es que acaso se puede catalogar asi).
> 
> A lo sumo, consigo hacer programas multiplataforma de consola. Pero cuando es de interfaces... Ya es muuuuuy diferente.

 

En un principio debería funcionar, si puedes indicar el problema que te da mejor, porque puede que sea un problema de versiones de gtk-sharp, o que estás compilando con mono 1.1(.NET 2.0) y en windows tienes el framework .NET 1.1, prueba a ejecutar los compilados en windows con mono (mono compilado.exe)

----------

## juanfra684

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que todabia no logro hacer es que un .exe creado con monodevelop en linux que solo tiene una ventana y un boton (Sin nada de codigo) me funcione en windows.

 

Prueba con "mono.exe miprograma.exe", aunque tengas instalado mono con gtk# no te va a funcionar directamente con .Net Framework.

----------

## animelafuerza

Hola, disculpa, quisiera saber si no me pudieran orientar un poco en monodevelop, tengo una duda que la verdad me esta matando, es la siguiente, cuando hago mis aplicaciones con el diseñador de GTK que tiene monodevelop (2.0) me crea archivos como ventanaX.cs y cosas asi, pero no se como acceder a ellas, por decir para mostrar a ventana que he diseñado, no se como se hace el proceso, soy un poco nuevo en esto de GTK# y en general de C#, estoy muy acostumbrado a Basic y Gambas, por favor, necesito ayuda para pasar mi aplicacion para que se pueda hacer en windows.

Disculpen si este no es el espacio indicado, per es que me acavo de registrar en el foro   :Razz: 

Desde ya muchisimas Gracias.  :Very Happy: 

Saludos desde Mexico

----------

